#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-09
<lostson> good evening
<lostson> ok good night then sleep well
<lostson> good morning all
<KBme> morning
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-10
<h00k> Oh, hello
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-11
<h00k> http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MSAPK
<h00k> I want this
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-13
<lostson> rain rain rain
<spikeb> rain some more
<spikeb> i wanna know, who'll stop the rain?
<spikeb> :P
<lostson>  yeppers
<lostson> could be snow i guess
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-14
<lostson> and here we are again
<lostson> got a new battery for the laptop today gave it the initial 4 hour charge lets see how long it lasts
<lostson> my wife has the same laptop and it lasts 4 hours but she runs win7 lets see if i can get that
<spikeb> probably not, windows has better power management heh
<lostson> i would like at least 3
<lostson> but its already down to 80%
<spikeb> are you running ubuntu on it?
<spikeb> 11.04 has a bad power management regression
<lostson> yeah and that is what i am using xubuntu 11.04 i havent read if they got if fixed yet or not
<lostson> oh well i will run it til its dead then give it the charge again
<lostson> well i got over an hour so far
<lostson> good morning
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-15
<lostson> good morning
<greppy> it is a morning...
<lostson> its not raining so far so good
<greppy> heh
<greppy> not sure if it is raining here or not, don't care enough to go outside :)
<h00k> Gooood morning
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-05-10
<mikeputnam> h00k: get over in #dhmn
<mikeputnam> they're talking esxi!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-05-09
<h00k> morning
<tsimonq2> hello h00k :)
<tsimonq2> h00k: how have you been?
<h00k> busy beyond all get-out. ahaha.
<h00k> How's you?
<h00k> on that note, time to cruise home.
<tsimonq2> I'm good :)
<tsimonq2> h00k: Well that happens, I hope things are good by you :)
<tsimonq2> !ops
<lubotu1> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tsimonq2> oh jeez
<tsimonq2> h00k: I'm sorry, was just testing something :)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-05-10
<h00k> you what
 * h00k sets mode -v tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> h00k: ?
<tsimonq2> I apologized :P
 * tsimonq2 didn't know what that did and now I know
<h00k> I was just playing.
<h00k> That's generally a core-channel trigger
<h00k> I'm surprised it worked in here
<hggdh> lubotu1 is set to propagate ops requests on LoCo channels
<lubotu1> hggdh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> yeah, yeah
<tsimonq2> oic
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-05-11
<somebearinMKE> anyone awake at this time?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-05-14
<teward> tsimonq2: you have something you should look at
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-05-15
<tsimonq2> teward: yes
<tsimonq2> teward: thank you :)
<teward> tsimonq2: you're welcome
